# Retraining 10 month old Golden Retriever



## KT21 (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I’m new to the group and was hoping someone can help me with an issue we are having with our 10 month old puppy..
We got Olive when she was 12 weeks old while we were living in downtown chicago. We taught her to hold her pee and to only pee outside. Because it was the city, she learned to go to the bathroom on sidewalks and near trees.
She is now 10 months old and we have moved to the suburbs! Our yard is all grass but I built a dog run made of pea gravel for her to use for the bathroom.
And this is where the issue starts. She WILL NOT go to the bathroom on the dog run. She peed twice but other than that she will just sit there and smell the air and look at me. 
I have tried to stay there for10 min until I give up. I also tried to only spend 2 min then bring her inside and take her back out 15 min later. Nothing is working. 
she holds it until we take her for a walk and she goes number 1 and 2 immediately once we take her for a walk and does it multiple times on the walk.
We are STUMPED!! I’m gett very frustrated and not sure what else to do.
Anyone have any advice! I appreciate all the help!
Thanks
Kevin


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Why do you need her to potty in the dog run? I'm just wondering. Maybe your dog thinks of it as her space and doesn't want to potty there. We have a pool area and my last dog would go to the farthest corner of the fenced in area if he had to poop.


----------



## KT21 (Mar 30, 2021)

True but we want her to do her business there so no one steps in anything while playing in the yard.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I always go out with my dogs to go potty and take poop bags with me to pick up their business right then and there. I live on 1 1/2 acres so it would otherwise be pretty difficult to find it all before someone steps on it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just train her to go potty somewhere off to the side + pick up after her. 

Dog runs with stones stink bad, so it's kinda better to just let her pee/poop in the bushes somewhere.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I also pick up poop when mine go. It shouldn't be a footing problem if you have pea gravel, although I think dogs would prefer grass. Maybe try putting some sod in there to see if she will start going on it and then wean her off the sod? Do you walk her anyway? It sounds like she's happy to go on walks.


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

KT21 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I’m new to the group and was hoping someone can help me with an issue we are having with our 10 month old puppy..
> We got Olive when she was 12 weeks old while we were living in downtown chicago. We taught her to hold her pee and to only pee outside. Because it was the city, she learned to go to the bathroom on sidewalks and near trees.
> ...


I noticed with my pup-he'a big on texture. Maybe he doesn't like the feel of pea gravel on his paws. My pup has yet to poop on grass. It's his play area. He prefers pavement. I also think 10 min is too short tbh.


----------

